

Goldman Sachs Code-Stealer Gets 8 Years in Prison - radicaldreamer
http://on.wsj.com/gaGCI4

======
Mistone
So this gets 8 years in prison for stealing code, but GS gets billions in tax
payer financed bailout bonuses after their malicious loan schemes and shaddy
investment tactics nearly bankrupted the country. That's totally fair.

